# Best Visa to get when coming to Sharm to buy property and stay indefinitely?



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be coming to Sharm to buy property and to live indefinitely.

I have read the stickies about visas and buying property but there are issues that are not clear.

In the notes it says "Residency visas can only be applied for and obtained in Egypt." ....is a residency visa the same as (another name for) the one year tourist visa ?

It also states-

"Multiple Entry Visas are valid for 6 months and allow a maximum stay of 90 days in Egypt ONLY." ....is this the best visa to obtain to come to Egypt to look for property ? 
(I did read a reply to a post from a guy that simply purchased a one month visa on arrival at the airport and then took that together with his passport to the tourist office and paid for a 1 year visa)

......somewhat confused.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Before the revolution western citizens were more or less guaranteed what ever visa they wanted. It was a simple case of coming on a tourist visa and then visiting the mogamma (visa issuing office) for renewing or extending, however it is not so easy now as nothing is guaranteed.
The best thing for you to do is come out on a tourist visa then visit the visa office to see what you can get as they really are the best people for the information. 

Maiden


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

See my reply to your other thread about visas.


----------



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Before the revolution western citizens were more or less guaranteed what ever visa they wanted. It was a simple case of coming on a tourist visa and then visiting the mogamma (visa issuing office) for renewing or extending, however it is not so easy now as nothing is guaranteed.
> The best thing for you to do is come out on a tourist visa then visit the visa office to see what you can get as they really are the best people for the information.
> 
> Maiden



Ok Thanks


----------

